# Aufnahmeprobleme mit Adobe Audition 1.0



## Panda77 (29. November 2009)

Hallo.

Und zwar schildere ich kurz mein Problem. Ein Freund von mir hat sich neulich ein wenig EQ für sein Homestudio zusammengekauft und wir haben mit seiner USB Soundkarte diverse Lieder aufgenommen. Das Problem war nur dass die Vocals stark übersteuert waren. 

Nun habe ich mir eine Soundkarte von Creative zugelegt aktuelle Treiber installiert und im Programm eingestellt, aber wenn ich den Beat in die erste Spur einfüge und in der 2ten Spur aufnehmen möchte, wird die erste Spur (also der Beat) komplett übernommen was den Klang natürlich drastisch nach unten zieht.

Bitte um halbwegs rasche Hilfe. 

Danke im vorraus.


----------

